# شوية زعف ...علشان حد الزعف...



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

:smi411:

منقووووووووووووووول للامانة...
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه لكم​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

وانت طيب ابو تربو 

علشان انت اجدع صعيدى 

خد بقى المشاركة دى 


معاك حاجة تاخد فيها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه









































































​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> وانت طيب ابو تربو
> 
> علشان انت اجدع صعيدى
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه....الله دول حلوين قوى ...أشكـــرك يا تاسونى
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## vetaa (28 مارس 2010)

*يوم جميل ومليان بركه

ميرسى لحضرتك واضافه اسميشال
كل سنه وانتو طيبين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *يوم جميل ومليان بركه
> 
> ميرسى لحضرتك واضافه اسميشال
> كل سنه وانتو طيبين
> *​


أشكــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 مارس 2010)

جميل اوى كل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> جميل اوى كل سنة والجميع بخير


أشكــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


أشكــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 أبريل 2011)

حلوين جدا عاشت ايديك وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حلوين جدا عاشت ايديك وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب


وحضرتك طيبة
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنه وحضرتك والأسره والجميع
بخيــــــر​*


----------

